# Botnet-Spam steigt laut Studie stark an



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2009)

heise online - 02.07.09 - Botnet-Spam steigt laut Studie stark an


> Im Juni 2009 ist die Quote des über Botnets versandten Spams weltweit sprunghaft angestiegen, meldet das Symantec-Tochterunternehmen MessageLabs in seinem aktuellen Monatsreport. 83,2 Prozent aller Spam-Mails des vergangenen Monats seien von Zombie-PCs versandt worden. Im Mai habe dieser Anteil noch bei 57,6 Prozent gelegen, heißt es bei MessageLabs.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Botnet-Spam steigt laut Studie stark an*

Anfang des Jahres wurde der US-Hoster McCollo vom Netz genommen, und vor 1 Monat dann AFN/Pricewert LLC (per Gerichtsverfügung durch die FTC).
Pricewert LLC | Digital Daily | AllThingsD

Beides waren wichtige Stützen für den Betrieb der Master-Server, die die russischen Spammer-Banden für den Versand des Zombie-Spams brauchen.
Beidesmal kam es zu zeitweisen Einbrüchen in der Spammerei, und die Russkis haben immer eine gewisse Zeit gebraucht, um die Botnetze wieder flottzumachen. Inzwischen hat man dies offenbar wieder erreicht, und daher bewegt sich der Anteil des Zombie-Spams wieder bei um die 80 %, wo er übrigens seit mehreren Jahren schon liegt.


----------

